# California Netting Rules



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

O.K so I netted my bees into California and my truck loaded with nucs going down like always.
Going back soon and was wondering; have any of you ever been hastled for carrying loads of empty equipment such as nucs or deadouts for divides?
Seems kind of silly to net a load of equipment but I dont want a ticket either.
Any war stories?


----------



## dback (Jan 8, 2012)

We net for several reasons.......First, I don't want to give CHP (or anyone else) a reason to stop us. Second, I sure don't want a 'branded' piece of equipment going through someone's windshield.......and most importantly, my experience is that large loads of 'empty' equipment are much harder to keep tied down (especially on semi's) and the nets help in that regard. My 2 cents.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I was having this discussion this morning. I am NOT going into CA but I do net my empty equipment going down the road for the above mentioned reasons. I do not brand my equipment, I just hate to have a lid or something else come off and nail someones windshield. I do have a ployester strapping kit on order and should be here tomorrow so that should definitely help keep the loose stuff together. Im still netting the load. Its just added insurance in my mind.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

California doesn't have any netting requirements (as far as I know). Just use lots of straps, ropes, follower boards or whatever it takes to get a secure load, and step on it.

Oh,and don't brand your lids


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

loggermike said:


> Oh,and don't brand your lids


Kudos on the lid thing. they must have wings.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So I am taking my Empty Nuc's down next week on my Pickup and trailer. Do I need to stop at the scales. I will cover them with Tarps Nets would be nice but, don't have any yet. Getting some before I pick them up I am sure.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Years ago,an old beeman told me about a time he and his son were hauling bees into Nevada (no nets).On the way over, an irate motorist got him to pull over,complaining that a lid had blown off and hit his car. The beekeeper climbed up and seeing all the lids were still on, told the guy he was full of it.

When he got to Nevada and met his son there, the son looked over the load and said
"Dad, where are those extra lids I put behind the pallets?"
----------

Before you get to the scales in Ca there is a sign that says all trucks must stop.
And another one says NO PICKUPS


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

A very cheap form of nets is shadecloth. I bought a 20 by 30 60% shade cloth for around 100 bucks. I have been using it the past 3 years. It gets holes in it but I just have my good wife sew up the holes and keep using it. The pro bee nets are EXPENSIVE!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/100_2865.jpg

This may help, Keith


----------



## JCA Beeswax Processing (Feb 18, 2012)

Vehicle code states only feathers from live birds, or clear water may leave a vehicle in transit. So empty equipment is ok until it falls off. We do not net loads of bees unless driving during daylight or interstate. Technically we may be required to net even at night but it gets too hot for the bees.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

JCA Beeswax Processing said:


> Vehicle code states only feathers from live birds, or clear water may leave a vehicle in transit.


But do I need to stop at the scales with empty bee boxes headed toward Sacramento.?



loggermike said:


> Before you get to the scales in Ca there is a sign that says all trucks must stop.
> And another one says NO PICKUPS


I am driving a Tundra pulling a trailer 10x12 or so. (No import jokes)


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

If there is a sign that says NO PICKUPS, and I am driving a pickup,I aint goin in! I'm not sure if the southbound cottonwood scales have that sign, but the northbound one does. The southbound scales are closed much of the time but the northbound is open 24/7.

Is there an actual Ca regulation specifically mentioning bee netting? I have never heard of one.
I like BMACs idea of using a shade cloth for a bee net. I might pick one up for emergency use.

Sometimes I will throw a few empty pallets over a 'shaky' load to keep it on.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

loggermike said:


> using a shade cloth for a bee net..


Post #9 Picture, shade cloth.  Been using them for years.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Does anyone know what variety of shade cloth works best. I see there are several percentages available. I can't find samples locally.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

camero7 said:


> Does anyone know what variety of shade cloth works best. .


Cam, I've been using the 65% cloth, it lets plenty of air threw and is REALLY light weight. Makes netting a truck a breeze.
Good luck, Keith


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Keith, you always post the most useful stuff. preciate it


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Without a lot of extra hoopla!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Skinner Apiaries said:


> most useful stuff. preciate it


Many thanks Paul, I do however have a bone yard full of things that didn't work. LOL 

P.S. Hoopla... speaking of that... I didn't meet the goal that I set fourth with the sub donation fundraiser so will have to send you some MOOLA soon Barry.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Where do you fing shade cloth? I am packing the trailer aNd stealing 2 pallets together with orange straps. HF has a .sale Right now 4 straps For 9$. 
That is a good price. 8$ is better but not this week. Bought 10 packages so that will strap 20 pallets into pairs of two. 

When I pick them up I will have to take the isuzu but, truck and small trailer will hold 68 in the trailer and 24 in tHe truck. Now all I need is enough built comb. Think I will raid my production hives. They can make more as it warms up.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Keith, thanks very much. Great Help!


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

Shade cloth can be bought at farmtek and gemplers.


----------

